# Ego one 2200 Mah battery went for a swim in the ocean



## SeanDK (7/7/15)

Hi all, new to this forum and for my first post, i have a rather odd story to tell & some questions to ask.

I recently purchased an ego one starter kit (loving it) and after a few weeks, i managed to drop it while fishing in the EC. luckily i managed to pull it out almost instantly (unlike the fish, whom evaded me the whole day).

Now as soon as i pulled it out of the water, i saw the light flashing (very quick flashes, equally timed) - so i decided, in my state of shock and denial, to lock the device to prevent any further damage (this may have fried it - or so i thought)

i left it out in the sun for a while and then gave it a good 20 minute blow dry. That's when it started to flash ( with nothing connected and not pressing any buttons). it would give 3 flashes, one long one, then 3 again etc.( i read this means that there is a short?) SO i tried locking it again, this stopped the flashing for a few seconds then it would just start up again. That evening i decided to plug it into the charger and see what would happen. Charger light went on and flashing continued (3 short 1 long- longer this time). 

The next morning, it was still flashing away. but this time it would be 3 flashes, 1 long, 5 flashes, some random flashes, repeat. In a desperate attempt, I screwed on my tank and it fired straight away without me pressing any buttons, and i couldn't turn it off!! I quickly took a desperate drag (or 3) and unscrewed the battery. It then died, no more flashes. I thought i'd fried it. About an hour later the flashing started again so i connected the tank, it fired automatically, i took a drag, unscrewed it and left it, the flashing continued for about 2 more hours and then stopped.

Later that day i connected the battery once again and it fired immediately, this time though, one click made it stop and boom, it was working as per usual. yay. 

I disconnected it to be safe ( didn't want it to fire randomly while i was driving) and upon reconnecting it, nothing. No flashes, no random firing, nothing. It still shows the red charging light if i plug it in but i cant get anything else to work. ( which happened before so i haven't given up on her yet)

SO.

Thoughts? - is it simply fried and the above dribble is the telling of how an ego battery's circuit slowly dies? Perhaps it was still damp inside and i broke it by being impatient? Should i give it time and hope for another miraculous and sudden "im alivvvve"?

Another thing, I'm tempted to open her up. It fired a few times after getting wet so there is hope that she isn't dead, instead, the firing button could be fried and the battery still in working order?
If its fried then i have nothing to lose in opening it up and taking a look? anyone ever opened one of these, for interest sake? My brother has some knowledge in making circuit boards so i am tempted to open it and attempt a repair/salvage.

What do ya'll think?

Thanks  

Awesome forum btw, i'll introduce myself a bit later as well as head to the vendor reviews to give my saviours, skyblue vaping, a well deserved review ^^

Sean


----------



## deepest (7/7/15)

Hi @SeanDK i admire your perseverance. Generally speaking once anything electronic has been immersed in salt water it is just a matter of time before it gives up so if its not working now i wouldn't waste any time or money trying to repair it as it would probably freak out again in a few weeks time.

Edit: Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (7/7/15)

what he said


----------



## SeanDK (7/7/15)

The perseverance came about from the lack of a backup device :/

I've read that submerging it in alcohol does away with the salt & water, obviously prior to it being fried that may have worked. I agree with you though, it may be a waste of time/money.

I think the only thing left is, has anyone actually opened one of these ego batteries? (can they even be opened without breaking the shell in the process?)

edit: Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## GerharddP (7/7/15)

SeanDK said:


> Hi all, new to this forum and for my first post, i have a rather odd story to tell & some questions to ask.
> 
> I recently purchased an ego one starter kit (loving it) and after a few weeks, i managed to drop it while fishing in the EC. luckily i managed to pull it out almost instantly (unlike the fish, whom evaded me the whole day).
> 
> ...



Salt water and DC powered devices do not mix...verdict, fried..salt would have crystallized in every switch,diode, connection etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (7/7/15)

SeanDK said:


> The perseverance came about from the lack of a backup device :/
> 
> I've read that submerging it in alcohol does away with the salt & water, obviously prior to it being fried that may have worked. I agree with you though, it may be a waste of time/money.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your loss..lol alc works but you have to be quick and you have to remove any power source before drowning in alc..bit difficult if the device is a bat

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## deepest (7/7/15)

SeanDK said:


> The perseverance came about from the lack of a backup device :/
> 
> I've read that submerging it in alcohol does away with the salt & water, obviously prior to it being fried that may have worked. I agree with you though, it may be a waste of time/money.
> 
> ...



One of the first thing most vapers learn the hard way, myself included ,is never leave home without a backup device even if it is just a R150 china mall special.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A (7/7/15)

Of ot was working erratically and showed a short at times, I asse the short signal was due to water still being in it. I'd leave it in a sunny spot for a few days, then charge it up and try again. it might be fine. If it works, spray the openings with some Q20 to remove the salt amd wrap in tissue and let it soak up. 

In the meantime, get another device so you have a backup. 

I think it would have definitely been fine if you left it to dry out a few days before pressing any buttons. Hitting the button while it's shorting though could easily coz it to get fried. Guess we'll find out how good the short circuit protection is soon if it comes right after drying PROPERLY or not. The hairdryer is just going to make the outside parts on direct contact hot but the water inside won't dry up. It might become vapour and then condense alto liquid again if you can hold it long enough to hlget it that how but then tou moght melt the non-metal parts in it too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (7/7/15)

Hello @SeanDK , and welcome to the forum 

I would have put the battery in rice or silica and let it dry completely for 2-3 days or so and if you plug it into a charger it will short circuit. So looks like it is bummed.

And for next time - Do not try to turn it on. If you turn it on now and there's any moisture, it will fry it. Let it sit for a while, it's no rush. Once you have absolutely no doubt in your mind that all the water has dried off then give it a shot.

Another thing you can do, if you have 90+% rubbing alcohol, is submerge it in a tub of it. Alcohol will displace the moisture inside the device and then evaporate quickly. Alcohol is also non ionic, so it wont fry anything in your device. Again, after dipping it in the alcohol bath, make sure you give it a few hours to evaporate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/7/15)

Maybe you could give this a shot.... Spray all contact areas well, maybe a light brushing with a soft brush. I resurrected a gate remote for an ex once after it was in her dad's pool for the whole winter. But that was not salt water.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP (7/7/15)

Ashley A said:


> Of ot was working erratically and showed a short at times, I asse the short signal was due to water still being in it. I'd leave it in a sunny spot for a few days, then charge it up and try again. it might be fine. If it works, spray the openings with some Q20 to remove the salt amd wrap in tissue and let it soak up.
> 
> In the meantime, get another device so you have a backup.
> 
> I think it would have definitely been fine if you left it to dry out a few days before pressing any buttons. Hitting the button while it's shorting though could easily coz it to get fried. Guess we'll find out how good the short circuit protection is soon if it comes right after drying PROPERLY or not. The hairdryer is just going to make the outside parts on direct contact hot but the water inside won't dry up. It might become vapour and then condense alto liquid again if you can hold it long enough to hlget it that how but then tou moght melt the non-metal parts in it too


Leaving it to dry without removing the salt would still have killed it. Salt is the reason why tap water conducts electricity and distilled water does not. The water in the switch would/could bridge the switch contacts and cause it to fire as if tthe switch is being pressed hence the reason to remove power sources from tje device as soon as possible. Next time try to get as much liquid out as possible and dump into alc, dischem has 91% on the cheap. I always have two bottles not just for disinfecting but for my electronic hobby building.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/15)

Welcome to the forum @SeanDK 
Sorry to hear about your swimming mod
Admire your perseverance too

Wishing you well with your vape journey ahead and hope you have no further mod swimming experiences.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/7/15)

Q20 is not good for circuit boards, that stuff kills them. I wouldn't recommend. Rather spray the crap out of it with switch cleaner or similar product. You have a better chance of that working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (8/7/15)

not worth the risk for me personally

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JK! (8/7/15)

Theres a hole at the bottom where the water could have entered.


----------



## SeanDK (9/7/15)

Ashley A said:


> Of ot was working erratically and showed a short at times, I asse the short signal was due to water still being in it. I'd leave it in a sunny spot for a few days, then charge it up and try again. it might be fine. If it works, spray the openings with some Q20 to remove the salt amd wrap in tissue and let it soak up.
> 
> In the meantime, get another device so you have a backup.
> 
> I think it would have definitely been fine if you left it to dry out a few days before pressing any buttons. Hitting the button while it's shorting though could easily coz it to get fried. Guess we'll find out how good the short circuit protection is soon if it comes right after drying PROPERLY or not. The hairdryer is just going to make the outside parts on direct contact hot but the water inside won't dry up. It might become vapour and then condense alto liquid again if you can hold it long enough to hlget it that how but then tou moght melt the non-metal parts in it too





GerharddP said:


> Leaving it to dry without removing the salt would still have killed it. Salt is the reason why tap water conducts electricity and distilled water does not. The water in the switch would/could bridge the switch contacts and cause it to fire as if tthe switch is being pressed hence the reason to remove power sources from tje device as soon as possible. Next time try to get as much liquid out as possible and dump into alc, dischem has 91% on the cheap. I always have two bottles not just for disinfecting but for my electronic hobby building.



Thanks for all the responses and welcomes  I just received my new device, courtesy of skyblue vaping. I emailed Melinda and told her about my situation. She immediately called me back and told me that a new device was on the way, free of charge. I don't think a business has ever made my day like skyblue vaping has!! i am over the moon  

but... another thought has popped into my head... Just humor me... 

The battery i have now is a 1100 mah as opposed to the salted swimmer 2200 mah. What if one were to open up the broken battery, remove the circuitry and let it stand for a while. I'd then use the smaller battery until it starts diminishing over time and at that point, open it up, carefully remove the circuit board and insides, and attach it to the bare 2200 mah battery. Thoughts?


----------



## GerharddP (9/7/15)

SeanDK said:


> Thanks for all the responses and welcomes  I just received my new device, courtesy of skyblue vaping. I emailed Melinda and told her about my situation. She immediately called me back and told me that a new device was on the way, free of charge. I don't think a business has ever made my day like skyblue vaping has!! i am over the moon
> 
> but... another thought has popped into my head... Just humor me...
> 
> The battery i have now is a 1100 mah as opposed to the salted swimmer 2200 mah. What if one were to open up the broken battery, remove the circuitry and let it stand for a while. I'd then use the smaller battery until it starts diminishing over time and at that point, open it up, carefully remove the circuit board and insides, and attach it to the bare 2200 mah battery. Thoughts?


Possible if you are comfortable with it and have sufficient skills/knowlodge to do so. If not rather call it school fees and learn to keep you mods away from water. Plus you would not know if the batt is 100% or not, it might have been damaged and might vent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (9/7/15)

I agree you don't wanna mess with the chance of a venting battery. The vent hole on the ego one is on the bottom aswell so if it vents while you taking a toot you will end up with one ego one implant. Not a pleasant thought 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

